# Pet snake for university



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
I'm wanting a pet for the flat I'm moving in to next year, first I was thinking a fish, then an axolotl but then thinking about the summer I thought that a snake would be easier to move home for the summer. 
My mum and flat mates won't be wanting mice in the freezer so what are egg eating snakes like? Are they tolerant to handling and what size do they grow to and what size home does one need?

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ruthy059 said:


> Hi,
> I'm wanting a pet for the flat I'm moving in to next year, first I was thinking a fish, then an axolotl but then thinking about the summer I thought that a snake would be easier to move home for the summer.
> My mum and flat mates won't be wanting mice in the freezer so what are egg eating snakes like? Are they tolerant to handling and what size do they grow to and what size home does one need?
> 
> Thanks


First off, are you actually allowed pets in the new flat? A lot of landlords do not allow pets of any sort. Would your flat mates want a snake in the flat?

I would think with all the work and university life you probably won't have time for a pet.


----------



## Quiguli (Aug 19, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> First off, are you actually allowed pets in the new flat? A lot of landlords do not allow pets of any sort. Would your flat mates want a snake in the flat?
> 
> I would think with all the work and university life you probably won't have time for a pet.


Not necessarily true about landlords, legally no pets means your cats and dogs as they can cause damage to rental properties so if the landlord states no pets it basically covers these. Unless the landlord specifically says No Reptiles it's allowed. 

Secondly just because someone is studying doesn't mean they don't have time for pets. I work, attend training, study and have to go on placements along with my personal life and have time for my snakes. It's all part of the balance that I want to be part of my interests and hobbies. People have a lot more going on in there lives and still find time for pets. 

Theres the dasypeltis fasciata, Medici and Scabra. I don't know much about egg eating snakes though. I just googled at for you lol. Is it a matter of your mum and flat mate not wanting to see mice in the freezer coz you could always put them in an opaque container like and ice cream tub.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Mmmmm I'd stay away from an egg eating snake. As far as I am aware they don't make great captives. Depending on which Uni you're going to and where your flat is in relation to town you can just pick up a mouse every week instead of storing them in the freezer. 

Many snakes don't take up too much room. You could consider corns, royals or house snakes. IMO these species would suit you.

I'd also think hard about weather a snake is for you. In your post you've gone through a list of different animals, seemingly jumping from one to the other. Get a snake only if you want a snake, not because you want an animal but you're not sure which one to get. My OHs corn was given to her when she was 18, she's now 31. Theres a good chance you'll have the snake well after Uni. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

A lot of leases do appear now to state no pets and go on to list no reptiles or birds.

What I was saying was with the social life a full time student appears to have will they really want to have to make sure they return home (regularly) to feed an animal etc. Make sure no one else has access to the snake etc.

Also will their housemates want to share with a snake?

Just generalising really, obviously there are going to be fors and againsts!


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've kept 2 species of egg-eating snakes, _Dasypeltis scabra _and _Dasypeltis gansi gansi_, and they can be a bit awkward to get feeding. I think that most egg-eaters are wild caught so a lot of them will refuse to feed in captivity. If you're inexperienced with assist-feeding snakes, then getting eggs down one of these will be a problem. Basically, you'd need to get some quail eggs, break a few in a bowl, mix the yolk up and then syringe feed the snake. This entails sticking a small syringe down the snake's throat and pumping the egg in whilst massaging it down. Often, the snake won't swallow and you'll get a load of egg coming back out of the mouth and nostrils and spilling down your hand! It's a tricky procedure, especially single-handedly, and, unless you've done it before, can be hazardous to the snake, as they have small heads and very delicate jaws. 

Regarding getting the snake into the flat: can't you just sneak it in and, every time there's an inspection, just stick it in a cupboard, or under your bed or something? From my experience, as long as you keep the house/flat tidy and don't annoy the neighbours, most landlords are happy to leave the tenants to it. Not as though a snake is going to give itself away by barking or making a mess on the carpets!!

Yeah, so if you're planning for your first snake (have you kept them before?) then personally I wouldn't recommend an egg-eater. Plus, you don't often see them around and, when you do, they're quite expensive. Nice little snakes, however; just a bit of a pain to feed at times.

Another point on keeping frozen rodents in the freezer: if you've only got the one snake, why not just buy a weekly feed? You can get 2 mice per week, defrost them the same day and then you needn't keep them in the freezer. Or, my argument to people who don't want snake food in their freezer: it's just like keeping chicken or sausages in there, except mice are in their raw form! They won't spread disease throughout the rest of the food! 

Best of luck. Just sneak it in, they'll never know (that's the snake _and _the snake food!) :2thumb:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Best to avoid egg eaters, they really are for advanced keepers. Id say invest in a seperate small freezer to keep your mice in. Places like Comet sell them for under £100


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for your responses.
I'm going to ask the land lord when I move in in August so just researching different animals I could keep. I have recently been research axolotls but have decided that moving it and its water and acclimatizing it two times per year would be too stressful on it and I'd rather not do that, same situation with the fish.
I have always wanted a snake but haven't kept one before so one that's suitable for beginners that doesn't grow huge would be fab. I'd definitely have time for it because I don't go out in the evening.
My flatmates are saying they like snakes but don't want to live with one in case it escapes. One of them is wanting a budgie. Really don't see how a snake is more of a problem than a noisy budgie. But they've been moaning about me getting a pet at all. They wouldn't even know it was there. Buying in frozen mice would be good though.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Axolotls are ok (I've got two) but you obviously can't handle them! They don't do a great deal (like snakes) but at least you can handle snakes. Just reassure your mates that it'll be in an escape-proof vivarium and ensure that it is. Even if it did escape, it wouldn't try to get close to them, it'd vanish into the smallest, darkest, most inaccessible nook in the building and you'd probably never see it again! 

Maybe this is hypocritical but I don't think birds are a great pet; I know that snakes are kept in containers which I suppose isn't very fair, but snakes by their very nature find a small dark area and spend most of their time tucked away. As long as they're warm, secure and fed occasionally, they're seemingly content with a captive situation. Birds, on the other hand, have evolved to be able to fly and I think it's unfair to keep caged birds. Contradictory, maybe, but a valid point! 

Most people would say that good beginner snakes include: corns, house snakes, king snakes, royal pythons, Western hognose snakes... but there are loads of different species to consider - just not egg-eaters!  As long as you read up on snakes in general and get your setup sorted before you buy one, you can't really go wrong. The above-named ones don't grow too big and they are generally docile and require simple setups. I particularly like brown house snakes and Russian rat snakes (bit more unusual than a corn, which is also a rat snake) but each to their own. 

Best of luck with your snake purchase, and your studies! :2thumb:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

I have always liked the corn snakes, but was thinking of other people about frozen mice so would probably go for one of those. I just think it would be very unfair on an axolotl to have to move 3 hours and acclimatize to completely different water two or four times a year.
I would like a pet for uni, but have it for after uni as well so I'm not just making an impulsive decision but using this time to research needs and care and get equipment it would need to be healthy. Probably wouldn't even get an animal until September!


----------



## Sid crock (Apr 10, 2010)

I let property & no pets is what is NO pets. I also work for Brighton uni......You couldn't find a 5ft viv in most rooms. Once I saw a floor in one bedroom.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey, first recommendation is check your tenancy agreement as said above! If that says no i probably isn't worth it tbh. I have just finished my first year of Uni. Before Uni i had a lovely large-ish collection which was awesome ... but obviously i couldn't bring them so had to sell nearly all :bash::censor::bash:. 

I moved into a Unilet property, which stated no pets at all mentioning reptiles, but decided that it would be easy to keep one of my snakes. I spoke to my house mates before hand and only one was a little scared but with reassurance that she would never see him and he couldn,t escape, she was fine. But when it came to inspection i have to move a 3ftx2ftx3ft viv and an adult royal somewhere. Inspections are few and far between so wasn't a major problem but the house was old and often needed working doing to it so this caused more of an issue, as the workers were from the Uni so still couldn't know i had a snake. 

I don't really go out a lot either and i would rather stay in every night and have my snakes than go out, but that's just me and i am not a "normal, stereotypical' student. 

Next year i am moving into a new house and i was lucky enough to find a AWESOME land lord who said i can keep whatever i want as long as the other tenants don't mind. They said it was mine room so i could keep what I want and i agreed to pay more towards the electricity and so on. This is fine for me as i work so always have my own money. 

Overall, i think you shouldn't rush into getting a snake as they are definitely not for everyone and if you do decide they are for you pick one you really like, not one that is necessarily recommended to you as if you don't like it that much you are less likely to care for it as much and get bored of it. But it can work if it is what you want. Also check your room has the space for a viv that is acceptable for the adult snakes length!

Best of luck :2thumb: and research research research before you buy!!!

ps. sorry for the essay :blush:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

You can, of course, get a snake prior to University, but you should think carefully about it. Your personal circumstances are likely change a lot over the next few years. 

Also, you haven't said whether you are about to start University, or whether you are moving into a flat in year 2 or 3. If you are about to start, I'd recommend finding out what Uni life is like, before making a committment. If you are nearer the end of your course, think carefully about what you want to do afterwards. Many people are very mobile immediately after Uni, prior to settling down. You may even want to go travelling, or work abroad, for example. Who would look after the snake, then?


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

The flat states no pets, but the current tennants have got gold fish at the moment.
I'm going to be starting my second year here in September. Studying veterinary and unfortunately don't have loads of animal contact which does get me a bit down hence wanting a pet starting September or so. I have got two snails at the moment that can easily hide under the bed.
Can a corn snake go in a long, flat plastic container with holes in and a heat mat? I'm not wanting appearance, just more handling and caring for the animal.
Wouldn't buy anything for it until the land lord agrees, just want to be researching what's good and what's not


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

Just buy single mice/rats every week. Thats what i do. Most pet shops sell frozen mice. Pets at home sells frozen mice. Unfortunatly no rats tho.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

Ruthy059 said:


> The flat states no pets, but the current tennants have got gold fish at the moment.
> I'm going to be starting my second year here in September. Studying veterinary and unfortunately don't have loads of animal contact which does get me a bit down hence wanting a pet starting September or so. I have got two snails at the moment that can easily hide under the bed.
> Can a corn snake go in a long, flat plastic container with holes in and a heat mat? I'm not wanting appearance, just more handling and caring for the animal.
> Wouldn't buy anything for it until the land lord agrees, just want to be researching what's good and what's not


Well yes it could but then i could live in a single room all my life and be healthy but doesn't mean ill like it, or that's the best for me! I am of course one that doesn't really agree with RUBs unless a breeder or for young animals but that is only MY PERSONAL OPINION. If i was you i would think i want the best for the animal look how best to keep it and then think right can i actually realistically look after it! Not can i get away with this just so i can own one. Just my 2p though. : victory:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

ConstrictorCrazy said:


> Well yes it could but then i could live in a single room all my life and be healthy but doesn't mean ill like it, or that's the best for me! I am of course one that doesn't really agree with RUBs unless a breeder or for young animals but that is only MY PERSONAL OPINION. If i was you i would think i want the best for the animal look how best to keep it and then think right can i actually realistically look after it! Not can i get away with this just so i can own one. Just my 2p though. : victory:


Ahh sorry I'm not phrasing things right! I'm not trying to get away so I can own a snake. I'm wondering what sort of housing is good for one that isn't going to cost me most of my student loan. I saw a few pictures of vivs that were plastic containers and wondered what they were like. 
I would like to keep a snake and I say KEEP not HAVE as is the difference between having a fish in a bowl or keeping it in a tank with aeration, filtration, heating if required and taking care of the water quality. If I'm able to get a snake, I would give it my full attention to keep it happy and healthy. 
I joined this forum for advise on type of snake for beginners, housing, care etc. because I know you all know a lot more than me


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

Ruthy059 said:


> Ahh sorry I'm not phrasing things right! I'm not trying to get away so I can own a snake. I'm wondering what sort of housing is good for one that isn't going to cost me most of my student loan. I saw a few pictures of vivs that were plastic containers and wondered what they were like.
> I would like to keep a snake and I say KEEP not HAVE as is the difference between having a fish in a bowl or keeping it in a tank with aeration, filtration, heating if required and taking care of the water quality. If I'm able to get a snake, I would give it my full attention to keep it happy and healthy.
> I joined this forum for advise on type of snake for beginners, housing, care etc. because I know you all know a lot more than me


Fair enough, i wasn't trying to be bitchy but it just sounded like you wanted the bare minimum to have a snake, i apologize :blush:

As above Corns, Kings, Royal pythons, house snakes are what people refer to as beginner snakes. But as long as you have done your research and know what your getting yourself in for then i don't believe you must start with a 'beginner' species. But size wise these are probably one of the best choices for you. Again, remember that these might be seen as docile snakes but some can be extremely aggressive albeit on rarer occasions, so you still need to be able to keep an aggressive snake if it turns out like that. Other thing is costs, being a student can be hard on money but some needs to be set aside in case the snake become ill and needs veterinary treatment. However, you might be up on this as type of thing with your course. 

As for vivs, there are many different styles, types, etc. Vivexotic seem to do some lovely vivs for relatively cheap but people keep different species in all sorts of enclosures for all sort of reasons. But for the species mentioned above, and decent viv, as long as suitably sized would suffice : victory:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

ConstrictorCrazy said:


> Fair enough, i wasn't trying to be bitchy but it just sounded like you wanted the bare minimum to have a snake, i apologize :blush:
> 
> As above Corns, Kings, Royal pythons, house snakes are what people refer to as beginner snakes. But as long as you have done your research and know what your getting yourself in for then i don't believe you must start with a 'beginner' species. But size wise these are probably one of the best choices for you. Again, remember that these might be seen as docile snakes but some can be extremely aggressive albeit on rarer occasions, so you still need to be able to keep an aggressive snake if it turns out like that. Other thing is costs, being a student can be hard on money but some needs to be set aside in case the snake become ill and needs veterinary treatment. However, you might be up on this as type of thing with your course.
> 
> As for vivs, there are many different styles, types, etc. Vivexotic seem to do some lovely vivs for relatively cheap but people keep different species in all sorts of enclosures for all sort of reasons. But for the species mentioned above, and decent viv, as long as suitably sized would suffice : victory:


It's okay, it's my fault for not phrasing things very well!!
What sort of size viv would be suitable for an adult corn snake. I'd rather get a young snake and keep it in a viv for its adult size.
With the money, I'm okay on it. This year I've been using £40 a month on a bus pass to get me to the vet school, but next year is the start of a free bus for us so that'll be a definite £40 a month for the snake.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Purely out of interest which Vet School are you at? No ulterior motive for asking.

Glad that you are still considering what to choose/do. As for keeping an animal hidden, as has already been said, if emergency work needs to be done on the house and no 24 hour warning can/needs to be given, you can't exactly hide a large viv and occupant.


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

Ruthy059 said:


> It's okay, it's my fault for not phrasing things very well!!
> What sort of size viv would be suitable for an adult corn snake. I'd rather get a young snake and keep it in a viv for its adult size.
> With the money, I'm okay on it. This year I've been using £40 a month on a bus pass to get me to the vet school, but next year is the start of a free bus for us so that'll be a definite £40 a month for the snake.



Great on the money front then that will help out a lot. As for viv size people will say many different sizes but i believe bigger is always better. 

"Even for royals :gasp: i know you cant say that royals only live in tiny enclosures lol'

I wouldn't go any smaller than 3x2x2 personally. One way around hiding a viv that size (that's what my royal is in) is to throw a sheet over it and put a couple of ornaments onto and it looks like a table. Got me out of a few close workmen calls lol There are people way more experienced than me on this forum but "Touch Wood' i have never had any problems with the way i keep any of my animals and have kept them for over 10 years now :2thumb:

Once you get one, you will want another though :whistling2:

: victory:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

I'm at Edinburgh.
The only people the snake would be hidden from is my flatmates, I would like the land lord to know/give permission for one


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ruthy059 said:


> I'm at Edinburgh.


 :no1:

Its just that one of my sons has got a place at RVC from September - he is revising away at the moment!:2thumb:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> :no1:
> 
> Its just that one of my sons has got a place at RVC from September - he is revising away at the moment!:2thumb:


Very good! I have a friend finishing his first year there and has been enjoying RVC


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're going for a smaller species from a baby, you can always keep them in a RUB, adults of certain species can be kept in them, ie corns, royals, some kings will be fine in a 50L. So if you're at uni for a long time you can always slide the RUB under the bed if need be! Much cheaper than a viv and easier to move around if you need to : victory:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

So say I was to get a decent sized RUB, more long/wide than tall maybe close to the size needed for an adult. Would this be okay for 4 years while I'm at uni and then when the snake won't be moving to uni and home and back again get a nice big viv for it? Or is 4 years too long to be in a RUB?

Also, what's a good substrate for them? I've read that sand is a no-no but not too sure why?


----------



## ConstrictorCrazy (Sep 27, 2009)

Couldn't advise you on RUB's but as for substrate for a corn i would look at aspen or something similar. A cheaper alternative is Aubiose but i haven't ever used this so cant recommend but will be trying it within the next couple of weeks. 

As far as i am aware sand has its problems with feeding and the sand sticking to the food item. I think (but could be wrong) it can cause impaction problems : victory:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

ConstrictorCrazy said:


> Couldn't advise you on RUB's but as for substrate for a corn i would look at aspen or something similar. A cheaper alternative is Aubiose but i haven't ever used this so cant recommend but will be trying it within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> As far as i am aware sand has its problems with feeding and the sand sticking to the food item. I think (but could be wrong) it can cause impaction problems : victory:


Yes that makes sense about the sand. Thank you for your reply  .
I'm thinking of lightness as well because of transporting the snake, unless I had a RUB at home and to transport it and a viv here or vice versa.


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

Just a thought. What would a 3x2x2 plastic tub with heat pad and accessories be like for at uni, a smaller tub for travelling and a proper viv 3x2x2 at home be like? The snake will be at home for 3 weeks Christmas, 4 weeks Easter and from June to September in summer so wouldn't spend as much time at uni.


----------



## Lauren Lou (May 30, 2012)

I've personally kept my royal python and two cresties with me in my uni accommodation - it wasn't allowed no, but I couldn't bear to not have any of my reps with me! (It's not like they found out anyway)  Having mice in the freezer generally isn't a problem, it's more the thought than anything but if you keep them in a plastic bag sealed in a plastic container it shouldn't pose any problem (it's the same as having meat right?) Plus as it's frozen you're not going to get any mice juices in the rest of the food ha! Egg eating snakes are harder to keep I think, and generally harder to get hold of - I'm not sure how pricing goes as I've never been interested in keeping one but I'd recommend that you look at royal pythons (really nice temperament and good size) or corn snakes - although they can be a bit more skittish and are a lot more common amongst snake owners they make good starter snakes. Good luck!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm moving into a rented house next year for my second year and the contract states no pets, but we've been told my the maintenance man that if he can't see the pet when they do checks (they must give 24hours notice for this as well) then they can't do anything about it. They're also not allowed to move anything of yours, open draws, wardrobes ect. I'm planning on taking two of my Cresteds with me in a RUB. Another girl is also considering taking her cornsnake and we've told her to just keep any mice at the bottom on the freezer and we'll use the other draws.

I don't see why the 'uni lifestyle' would stop you having time for a pet...we're not always out drinking our loan away!


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

A friend of mine has two royal pythons and says they're lovely. Have they got a calmer temperament than corns? I'd prefer that.


----------



## Lauren Lou (May 30, 2012)

Ruthy059 said:


> A friend of mine has two royal pythons and says they're lovely. Have they got a calmer temperament than corns? I'd prefer that.


I'd most definitely say so, although just with every human/animal/snake etc there can be some that have bad temperaments, although in general I find royals very shy, slow-moving friendly and affectionate! They're called Ball Pythons too because they're primary defence is to curl up into a ball as opposed to striking as other snakes normally would, I can find some corn snakes to be a little more skittish and a bit bitey but again have found some really nice ones. But all in all Royal's always get my vote :mrgreen:


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

Can a royal also be kept in a 3x2x2 or do they need bigger?


----------



## Lauren Lou (May 30, 2012)

Ruthy059 said:


> Can a royal also be kept in a 3x2x2 or do they need bigger?


3x2x2 is perfect for an adult royal, you will need smaller tubs when they're smaller as they feel more secure in a smaller space compared with other snakes, RUBs are perfect for them too, but to answer your question, yes indeed.


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

So depending on the python size for the tub size. Do royals need a bowl or of the sorts of water?


----------



## Lauren Lou (May 30, 2012)

Yes, as with many snakes it'll need a heat mat hooked up to a thermostat at the right temp, hides, decoration, bedding and a water bowl.


----------



## Ruthy059 (May 29, 2012)

Would something like this be suitable? SMALL 18" BEECH WOOD REPTILE GLASS VIV FUNARIUM NEW NEW NEW NEW NEW NEW NEW NEW | eBay


----------



## Lauren Lou (May 30, 2012)

For when it's small I imagine so, there are also these things called Really Useful Boxes: Really Useful Storage Box Plastic Lightweight Robust: Amazon.co.uk: Office Products which are perfect for them - many people tend to op for these as snakes are growing until they are almost adult size when they tend to go into a permanent viv. My Royal started off in a 35l tub which is more than adequate, she's now just under 3 foot long and is now in a 64l tub so has plenty of room to manoeuvre - I've given her plenty of hides/cover as well so she always feels secure as they're often quite shy as snakes


----------

